# UFOS An Craft We've Filmed



## WyldLyfe (Jun 4, 2019)

*For those who are interested, heres some real UFOS we've filmed. *










*Here is a friend of mines YouTube Page aswell with a lot more videos including those above.*
https://www.youtube.com/user/myparanormalufostory/videos


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jun 4, 2019)

Got any Sasquatch?


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 4, 2019)

ibuzzard said:


> Got any Sasquatch?



lol, nah but iv heard from some people who have had experiences with those, and they have been seen near ufo sightings too, some people have seen them turn into orbs of light and vanish into thin air, there not just a monkey in the wild, seems they can jump dimensions. Ufos can do this too or phase in an out of this reality. Don't know a whole lot about Sasquatch, yetti, yowie ect.. but these are similar beings that have been seen an talked about across the globe.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Jun 4, 2019)

Hey @Odin you wanna get in on this feast?


----------



## Crazy Hobo Johnny (Jun 4, 2019)

*So what does this have to do with traveling and adventure?? I understand being picked up by aliens for a outer space road trip though-no pun and being rude!*


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jun 4, 2019)

Got any chem-trails?


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 4, 2019)

Crazy Hobo Johnny said:


> *So what does this have to do with traveling and adventure?? I understand being picked up by aliens for a outer space road trip though-no pun and being rude!*



Hey Johnny, yea I put this topic in general banter section (talk about what ever), iv seen a few topics around the forum about different sorta things. Haha no worries.



ibuzzard said:


> Got any chem-trails?



Im sure you've seen them before, unless your out remote. Could YouTube them.


----------



## Deleted member 23824 (Jun 4, 2019)

WyldLyfe said:


> *For those who are interested, heres some real UFOS we've filmed. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Got any 5G?


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jun 4, 2019)

I'm all about the idea of a yeti being able to jump dimensions... that's a new twist on who what they are.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jun 4, 2019)




----------



## RoadFlower33 (Jun 5, 2019)

Dude! Actually one of my favorite movies to this day.


----------



## Deleted member 24782 (Jun 5, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> Dude! Actually one of my favorite movies to this day.



I know right! I saw it the other day again, I love Will Smith, I mean who doesn't.


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 5, 2019)

ibuzzard said:


> Got any 5G?



Nope.


BirdDaddy said:


> I'm all about the idea of a yeti being able to jump dimensions... that's a new twist on who what they are.









May comment a bit more on this kinda thing, a bit later on.


----------



## Deleted member 16701 (Jun 6, 2019)

This mf just tryin to get youtube hits..
I guess you can watch it when you travel to the psych ward if youre into this shit lol.


----------



## Jerrell (Jun 6, 2019)

So my wifi sucks, did any of the videos look legit? I mean, I've def seen some weird shit in the sky that still can't be explained and all. I'm always cool with learning what is real is not what was explained to me in school.


----------



## Jerrell (Jun 6, 2019)

Then again, fringe freaks chase other fringes?


----------



## WyldLyfe (Jun 6, 2019)

ToadStuff said:


> This mf just tryin to get youtube hits..


Its not about youtube hits at all.. its not even my youtube page, its my friends as mentioned, Im just showing people UFOS, heres a recent new video.




Jerrell said:


> So my wifi sucks, did any of the videos look legit? I mean, I've def seen some weird shit in the sky that still can't be explained and all. I'm always cool with learning what is real is not what was explained to me in school.



Thats cool Jerrell many people have seen them an had experiences, and its interesting and cool when we share things then sometimes another person shares there similar experiences too.


----------



## Odin (Jul 20, 2019)

Faceplant said:


> Got any Sasquatch?




took me a min to find looks like they want to scrub it from the net... 

*BAYI BIGFOOT INI DI PELIHARA OLEH PRIA AZERBAIJAN*


----------



## Rune (Dec 2, 2019)

WyldLyfe said:


> lol, nah but iv heard from some people who have had experiences with those, and they have been seen near ufo sightings too, some people have seen them turn into orbs of light and vanish into thin air, there not just a monkey in the wild, seems they can jump dimensions. Ufos can do this too or phase in an out of this reality. Don't know a whole lot about Sasquatch, yetti, yowie ect.. but these are similar beings that have been seen an talked about across the globe.



Im an empath and Ive sensed a bigfoot in an area I used to live. I would not be surprised if they would be associated with UFOs since I think a lot of the aliens that visit earth are interdimensional. Ive heard bigfoots are a tribe of Native Americans that ascended to a higher dimension.


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 3, 2019)

Rune said:


> Im an empath and Ive sensed a bigfoot in an area I used to live. I would not be surprised if they would be associated with UFOs since I think a lot of the aliens that visit earth are interdimensional. Ive heard bigfoots are a tribe of Native Americans that ascended to a higher dimension.



Excuse me, what?


----------



## Rune (Dec 3, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> Excuse me, what?


What is confusing you, exactly? ::wideeyed::


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 3, 2019)

Rune said:


> What is confusing you, exactly? ::wideeyed::


lol i think he is questioning your logic lol...


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 3, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> lol i think he is questioning your logic lol...



That's a bingo.


----------



## Rune (Dec 3, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> lol i think he is questioning your logic lol...





SlankyLanky said:


> That's a bingo.



Ah.. well Im not a thinker, Im a feeler in the MBTI. I do like logic, but it is not what I make decisions based off of initially. Scary that someone like me wants to do dangerous things like travel, right? 
Specifically Im an INFP.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 3, 2019)

Rune said:


> I do like logic, but it is not what I make decisions based off of initially. Scary that someone like me wants to do dangerous things like travel, right?


not really man a good gut is good to have and knowing when to trust it is bigger. i trust my gut before my logic any day. obviously your gut is telling you something you know already or something you think or it wouldn't be a feeling... you dig? im an empath af, cant dismiss the feels bro, but you cant go off your imagination either. reality and imaginary felings feel the same man. so feeling that there is a bigfoot near and thinking there is one bc thats where your imagination is is totally diff. like it may have been one, but how would you know? ever met one in person to identify its energy? or was it a deer watching you?...


----------



## Rune (Dec 3, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> not really man a good gut is good to have and knowing when to trust it is bigger. i trust my gut before my logic any day. obviously your gut is telling you something you know already or something you think or it wouldn't be a feeling... you dig? im an empath af, cant dismiss the feels bro, but you cant go off your imagination either. reality and imaginary felings feel the same man. so feeling that there is a bigfoot near and thinking there is one bc thats where your imagination is is totally diff. like it may have been one, but how would you know? ever met one in person to identify its energy? or was it a deer watching you?...



I saw a huge footprint nearby too.. Could have been a barefoot travel punk with ginormous feet camping out nearby..
but I have a pretty good track record of sensing things. It could have been my imagination.. Im just saying what I felt..

I encourage anyone that reads my posts about the paranormal, to take them with a grain of salt. Although I think the logical thing to do is to look for sources and run experiments to test things and mostly focus on what is known rather than what is unknown. Im more for experiential knowledge and like to keep an open mind.
"The great Roman leader Julius Caesar recorded the earliest known version of this proverb, '_Experience_ is the _teacher_ of all things.' "


----------



## Deleted member 125 (Dec 3, 2019)

@Rune To be honest with you I didn't know what a mtbi or infp is until I googled it. Cool, you apparently have a personality type. Right on.

The cryptozoologist in me was more tickled by yer theory that native Americans somehow evolved into gigantopithecus. Would be kinda strange since alot of other places have folk stories dating back a minute or two involving what is known as the north american bigfoot.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 3, 2019)

I'm down with paranormal and try not to dismiss anybody honestly. I have enough experience in life to know anything is possible and our government hides 90% of there knowing of things. That being said I do believe native had direct contact with extraordinary beings possibly not of this Earth possibly interdemensionall beings using multiple planets as jumps or resource. Yetties, bigfoots, sea monsters... Could they be of this world or another coming and going as they please? Who knows. I'm not here to judge or make those decisions. I have had some experience that meke me not able to dismiss even the most crazy ideas or notions.


----------



## Rune (Dec 3, 2019)

SlankyLanky said:


> @Rune To be honest with you I didn't know what a mtbi or infp is until I googled it. Cool, you apparently have a personality type. Right on.
> 
> The cryptozoologist in me was more tickled by yer theory that native Americans somehow evolved into gigantopithecus. Would be kinda strange since alot of other places have folk stories dating back a minute or two involving what is known as the north american bigfoot.


It goes deeper than personality types. It goes into how people think, feel, sense, intuit, percieve, judge, and get their energy. Its called the cognitive functions and its the base of the MBTI.

Just saying what I heard, I thought it was an interesting theory. It would explain why the natives kept disappearing from their homes. Because their cultures became so advanced they had no need for the physical world. So now they live on another plane of existence, separate but connected.
I think the theory goes that they became more ape-like in their ascension, because they were so in tune with the natural world, but they kept their intelligence.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 3, 2019)

@Rune interesting.... Have you ever looked into "The human design"? I'm about to research that MBTI and INFP sounds like my kind of attention grabber. 
Also your notion of going back to ape form is an extremely intriguing idea I've never heard before. I could definitely get down with that. Never heard it before either so that's another one I need to research. Pretty cool s*** dude keep them coming.


----------



## Rune (Dec 3, 2019)

BirdDaddy said:


> @Rune interesting.... Have you ever looked into "The human design"? I'm about to research that MBTI and INFP sounds like my kind of attention grabber.
> Also your notion of going back to ape form is an extremely intriguing idea I've never heard before. I could definitely get down with that. Never heard it before either so that's another one I need to research. Pretty cool s*** dude keep them coming.


I have not.
I just googled it! Dude, that is awesome! 
Sure. Ill throw out some more fun things to research. Thats pretty much all I do all day is download books about the paranormal and psychology. Lol.

One thing I learned about recently is Soul Retrieval. It looks at PTSD in a light that makes it curable on a spiritual level. It is VERY compatible with psychology similar to the way Reiki is compatible with Massage Therapy. It enhances the psychologists work.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 3, 2019)

@Rune also look up energy medicine. Specifically Donna Eden energy medicine. And EMF of the human body.... It all coexist with quantum physics and makes what we're talking about inter-dimensionally plausible.


----------



## Odin (Dec 3, 2019)

Rune said:


> Im an empath and Ive sensed a bigfoot in an area I used to live. I would not be surprised if they would be associated with UFOs since I think a lot of the aliens that visit earth are interdimensional. Ive heard bigfoots are a tribe of Native Americans that ascended to a higher dimension.



I like everything you said there!!! ::eyepatch::



SlankyLanky said:


> Excuse me, what?





Rune said:


> What is confusing you, exactly? ::wideeyed::





BirdDaddy said:


> lol i think he is questioning your logic lol...



Haha... CCH/Slanky is such a curmodgeon... even outdoes me.

Although... grumpy as I may feel sometimes... I be mostly just a fool...

::stinkyfeet::

"SLanky" MY FAVORITE COLLECTED COMPOSED MOD!

Keep dishing your truth so we can all question life and rainbows and unicorns.




SlankyLanky said:


> That's a bingo.



See what I'm talking about, buster uses a Nazi quote from "Inglorious Bastards"

Love it.

/////
\

Anyway... I have never had a Hairy Foot Encounter....


But recently this last summer I did have a strange UAP moment.

Sitting in the park with "anon"... cool ass gangsta from used to roll around "anon" and other parts of "beastcoast" I think... now listens to gosple music... and always has a smile and handshake. Dude had my back too...

haha... good people///

any

Anyway,

we sitting there on a amazing cloudy day in the early summer or late spring... and we gots those huge nimbus nimrod clouds floating around like they don't even give a . shit

And I'm nursing mah "sake" and G got a 40 going on...

So whatever we were talking about being broke and trying to work and hustle and shit and then we got quite for a while...


Thats when I'm staring across the forest tree line south... and I saw a freaking bright red and silver shiny metallic "ROOMBA" skip up and up into the sky. 
Like those disc vacumme cleaners you buy to clean your shit up so you don't have to...

I shit you not... I triee d to get my friends attention but the honorable companion was maudlin in thought and drink, by the time eyes were lifted to an azure sky the object had dissappeared beyond the tree canopy...

Now I tried to rationalize for a good five minutes afterwards.

Thought to myself naw it was just a party balloon...

But it did not MOVE like one

Also... it's movements were not smooth... it "Skipped" upwards and sideways... like a stone thrown with the right wrist over a calm clear fishing hole. The one you would go to on a hot summer day and take a dip in.

So I still am not sure... but this BRIGHT METALLIC RED AND SILVER object... sure made me smile that day.

I don't ask you to believe me...

I just hope... you wonder.


----------



## RoadFlower33 (Dec 3, 2019)

Odin said:


> I like everything you said there!!! ::eyepatch::
> I don't ask you to believe me...
> 
> I just hope... you wonder.


i for one totally believe you. 
i was getting sweet on this girl this last summer, she was always telling me of these lights she was seeing in the sky alone. well one night we were hiking a mtn to watch the sun set and do some DMT.... This girl wore slippers to hike a mt... i didnt even think to look when we left, we were going to hike a mt. So nothing goes as planed, we dont get to where were going in time and now its dark. we are on the side of a mt that is about a 45 degree angle and you have to navigate a bunch of shelf cliffs. she is not having it lmao. by this time DMT is out of the question i have given up on this girl having a good time and helping her navigate down the mt in the dark.... she is not the brightest bulb i found out this day...so the space cadet stops in mid walk to stare at the sky, i amuse the thought bc at this point im going to enjoy the mt god damn it!!! i feel like she was thinking the same thing too. so were watching and out of no place this fucking light!!!! this fucking light is 5 times brighter than any other star in the sky. keep in mind north idaho in the mt away from towns or city and roads... the sky is lit up with stars and the entire milky way. but this thing, it was 5 times brighter and 5 times bigger and looked much much closer. i watched it for a few maybe 10 seconds then it vanished. and when it reappeared seconds later it had moved about 6 inches across the sky. not enough time for a maned aircraft at all... it did this two times and then it never came back... the entire time she was asking me " are you seeing this, do you see this, do you see that, wtf is that?' she was so excited it was kinda cute. after it had gone she explained that that is the fucking light she keeps seeing. that night she was super glad i saw it, as nobody had believed her and she was starting to believe her mind was fucking with her. but i sure as shit saw it. that happened. idk what the fuck but it was not a light a trick or my head...


----------



## Ramblin Blues (Feb 3, 2020)

WyldLyfe said:


> *For those who are interested, heres some real UFOS we've filmed. *
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Super cool! One branch of the US military has finally admitted UFOs are real. Step in the right direction. Thanks!


----------



## void gaze (Feb 5, 2020)

Natives are not “disappearing” and they are not mystical creatures. They are human beings who have been subjected to centuries of genocidal violence.


----------

